# Paramedic the NYPD Officer...questions...HELP



## XxBigBrotherxX (Jan 21, 2009)

*Paramedic/NYPD Officer...questions...HELP*

Do Paramedics who become New York City police officers make more money then regular police officers? Is there a certain advantage? A different title? Better promotion oppurtunities? Can somebody please give me some info? Is there a such thing as a Cop medic? Sorry for all the Questions.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 21, 2009)

XxBigBrotherxX said:


> Do Paramedics who become New York City police officers make more money then regular police officers? Is there a certain advantage? A different title? Better promotion oppurtunities? Can somebody please give me some info? Is there a such thing as a Cop medic? Sorry for all the Questions.




No

No

No

Possibly, but probably not

Nope, sorry.

If you want to be in law enforcement, then become a police officer.  Your going to have to hit the streets ANYWHERE for a few years at minimum before they will consider you SWAT.  MOST PD's I know will only allow their officers to run as a FIRST RESPONDER.  Not as a basic, and DEFINITELY not as a Medic.  We have a Sheriff Dept here that has the Deputies as a Paramedic.  In fact, they will hire you if you are a paramedic only, and train you to be a sheriff deputy.  Trust me, this is RARE though throughout the United States.

Look into a Public Safety department (Run Police,Fire,EMS all in one)


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX (Jan 21, 2009)

i understand what your saying Hockey, but i dont want to be in law enforcement. I want to be a full time tactical medic. Im willing to take any path to get there. I know there are tactical medical teams out there..but im unsure of the details.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 21, 2009)

Since the equivalent of a 2 year degree is required for application to the NYC PD, if you have an A.S. degree as a Paramedic, that might help to get you hired as a police officer.

Other than that, check out agencies that are considered Public Safety which may want their LEOs, FFs, or Paramedics to be a Jack of all Trades and master of little.


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX (Jan 21, 2009)

Will Do!. Thanks Vent!


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 21, 2009)

Just entering the words "tactical Paramedics" gave many pages of links.


----------



## spisco85 (Jan 21, 2009)

Austin/Travis County EMS has Tactical Medics that work for them that help out with the area SWAT teams. If you don't want to be a cop or don't want to be in the military the tactical medic job isn't that huge.


----------



## spisco85 (Jan 21, 2009)

Become a SF or Ranger medic in the Army or a PJ for the Air Force or a Navy Corpsman for the Marines. Go in with the experience and you'll have a better shot.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 21, 2009)

The NYPD is a NY state ALS agency.  It is possible that a paramedic may make more money working for a division of the NYPD that would utilizes paramedics.  Normal patrol cops do not make more money nor are the allowed to function as paramedics. Many cops have second jobs as paramedics once they complete their first year on the job.  The first year on the job you are not allowed to have a second job.    

The NYPD requires at least 60 college credits.  No A.A. is required.  That being said many NYPD officers got their A.A.S as paramedics to fulfill the requirement.


----------



## SCClayton (Jan 21, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> We have a Sheriff Dept here that has the Deputies as a Paramedic.  In fact, they will hire you if you are a paramedic only, and train you to be a sheriff deputy.  Trust me, this is RARE though throughout the United States.



As a hopefully future "Police Deputy (Paramedic Assignment)" with the mentioned sheriff department. After alot of bored hours on the internet I have only found one other agency who even has a program that compairs to the one here, its also here in Michigan.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 21, 2009)

SCClayton said:


> As a hopefully future "Police Deputy (Paramedic Assignment)" with the mentioned sheriff department. After alot of bored hours on the internet I have only found one other agency who even has a program that compairs to the one here, its also here in Michigan.



2 county agencies have Sheriff-Medics

Saginaw Twp has Police/EMT's.  First responder licensed at basic level.  Thats all


Kalamazoo is a nice DPS and so is Owosso and a few others


----------



## mikeN (Jan 21, 2009)

don't think new York operates that way. My town ambulance is run by the police department in a third service fashion. They only hire medics but if you are hired as a cop and have your medic you can work both jobs but they don't overlap. If you are on the truck you are a medic if you are in the cruiser you are a cop.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 21, 2009)

NYPD does not provide ambulance service in NYC.  WHile they are listed as an ALS agency, it means nothing to EMS response.  It just means they are authorized to have ALS units.  What the NYPD does with those units is up to them.  They are specialzied unit of some nature.  Tactical EMS units, dive teams etc etc.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 21, 2009)

firecoins said:


> NYPD does not provide ambulance service in NYC.  WHile they are listed as an ALS agency, it means nothing to EMS response.  It just means they are authorized to have ALS units.  What the NYPD does with those units is up to them.  They are specialzied unit of some nature.  Tactical EMS units, dive teams etc etc.


I though the NYPD Emergency Services Unit had EMT's and paramedics who are also LEO's.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 21, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I though the NYPD Emergency Services Unit had EMT's and paramedics who are also LEO's.



ESU is made exclusely of LEOs. They perform heavy rescue and SWAT functions. They might be cross trained as EMTs or medics in addition.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Police_Department_Emergency_Service_Unit


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 21, 2009)

I checked the NYPD site and this is what i got when i typed esu at the site.  As you can see in the press release as well as being LEO's they are also EMT's.


Press Release 2007-015

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Press Release # 015
Friday, May 11, 2007



New York City Police Department Adds Fifty Members To Elite Emergency Services Unit.



Graduation Today Culminates Intensive Training Program

Police Commissioner Raymond W. Kelly today presided over a graduation ceremony for new members of the Emergency Service Unit, culminating a 27-week training program conducted by the Unit’s Specialized Training School.

A total of 50 Lieutenants, Sergeants, Detectives and Police Officers will be assigned to various ESU trucks that are dispersed throughout the five boroughs of New York City.

Police Commissioner Kelly said:
“The members of the highly specialized Emergency Services Unit represent the nation’s best first responders. They are trained to handle all manner of emergency situations, from building collapses and heavy weapons tactics to deadly live-agent chemical release scenarios.”

In addition to special rescue training and HAZMAT preparedness and response courses, all ESU members must qualify in Self-Contained Underwater Breathing Apparatus (SCUBA) and Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) programs. They also undergo training to deal with emotionally disturbed persons, provided in conjunction with John Jay College of Criminal Justice.

Today’s graduating class commenced their training last October. The New York City Police Department employs nearly 500 ESU officers.


----------

